# Early Adopters stitched up again, with price-cut?



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

So, after getting the chance to pay 149 to beta-test their box, before they revealed the 50 quid 500Gb box, we now get insulted again, with them dropping the price of the 1tb box to 99 quid.

Us original TiVo owners really got some 'special treatment' eh?

http://vmhd.blogspot.com/2011/07/virgin-cuts-tivo-prices.html


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

??

Is there any new gadget released, ever, where the first adopters don't pay the premium price?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Not that I know of. But I do agree that this happened a little quicker than expected.


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

I would agree with you Alex. 

That's not my point. My point is, we were told we were getting a 'Special Deal' as original TiVo owners, but I don't believe ANYONE ever paid more than we paid. 

It was the way they made out we were special that irritates me. Maybe I didn't get that across in the original post.


----------



## howardmicks (Feb 13, 2011)

cwaring said:


> Not that I know of. But I do agree that this happened a little quicker than expected.


Its happened because they aint shifted as many as they expected(my bro rung and complained 2nyt)so they are hoping a price reduction will increase sales.


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

Hmm, see what you mean. I am happy with what I paid, and it's £50 less than my S1 IIRC, but if no one paid the "full price" before they dropped it, I can see how some might be annoyed.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

We got priority of install some months before it was on general release.


----------



## Furball (Dec 6, 2001)

Just went to check on the pricing after switching to the "darkside" and noticed all the pricing has changed 

I'm happy on the "darkside" I'll wait until they start giving them away........at the current rate I reckon it will be by September 

Furball


----------



## dmchapman (Nov 1, 2001)

hmmm... mine is being installed on thursday - ordered last week. Was told it would be 149 quid with free install when I ordered it...

Will have to ring CS and see what they say


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

This is an example of misleading prices under this category :-

'The price is described as a 'Special Introductory Offer' but the same price is charged after the introductory period is over.'

Except a lower price is being charged now and the higher price was never charged to new customers. We were definitely mislead as the information we were given has proved not to be true.

I think it is definitely worth a complaint under the Unfair Trading Regulations 2008.


----------



## Furball (Dec 6, 2001)

Best add this to the case of TiVo with drawing S1 data I reckon 

Furball


----------



## melmatic (Nov 24, 2009)

Major dude said:


> This is an example of misleading prices under this category :-
> 
> 'The price is described as a 'Special Introductory Offer' but the same price is charged after the introductory period is over.'
> 
> ...


New customers paid £199.95 right up until the end of June.


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

Shrug. I've had it about 5 months now, wouldn't have waited to save £50.

As people say, early adopters always end up paying more. I entirely expected it.


----------



## dmchapman (Nov 1, 2001)

dmchapman said:


> Will have to ring CS and see what they say


Well, I rang CS (Stuart) who couldn't help and told me to ring the TiVo line. Stuart wasn't aware that the price had changed until he checked. He did credit my account with a fiver to cover the 0845 call though.

Rang the tivo line, got offshored (sigh). They couldn't help and transferred me to CS....

Christine at CS confirmed I was paying 149 for my special offer, and has promised to ring me back...

We shall see...

Darren


----------



## dmchapman (Nov 1, 2001)

Ok, Christine did ring back as I was driving to work. Although she couldn't change the price (different code apparently?) she did check there was engineer availability on Thursday and then cancelled the order, and reordered for me.

So, Engineer still coming Thur 10-2, TiVo replacing V+ box, 99 quid, free install.

Sorted.

Assuming they turn up that is... wouldn't be the first time....

Darren


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

Lot of rage building on the VM forums....

As I said their, maybe I'm not upset in the way others are, but, I guess we were promised something special for being S1 owners....

Will have to see what happens.


----------



## Halifax81 (Apr 22, 2011)

£50 credit for me, had it confirmed under 2 hrs ago by the CEO's office


----------



## dmchapman (Nov 1, 2001)

I'm just annoyed that they slashed the price to less than my "special" price while I was waiting for an install! Interesting that someone has got a credit. I was told there was no way that was possible.

Was still talking to CS though - was going to go higher but as I said, in the end they rebooked me on the new deal.


----------



## Halifax81 (Apr 22, 2011)

dmchapman said:


> I'm just annoyed that they slashed the price to less than my "special" price while I was waiting for an install! Interesting that someone has got a credit. I was told there was no way that was possible.
> 
> Was still talking to CS though - was going to go higher but as I said, in the end they rebooked me on the new deal.


Yeah I went through the CEO channel as I thought I'm not prepared to go through CS and listen to a load of rubbish


----------



## Ernie_C (Feb 20, 2011)

Halifax81 said:


> £50 credit for me, had it confirmed under 2 hrs ago by the CEO's office


...and you will see the credit on My Virgin Media My Bills.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Karnak said:


> ...but, I guess we were promised something special for being S1 owners....


As already mentioned in this thread, we got it at a discount *and* before general release.


----------



## dmchapman (Nov 1, 2001)

cwaring said:


> As already mentioned in this thread, we got it at a discount *and* before general release.


I didn't! I've not got mine installed yet!

(Yeah, I know, but I was away, and then my wife had loads of films on the V+ box to watch...).

Ordered last week, got screwed over at the weekend :-(

Sorted now (allegedly, won't be sure till I see a bill - I've been promised things from VM before!)

Darren


----------



## Halifax81 (Apr 22, 2011)

Ernie_C said:


> ...and you will see the credit on My Virgin Media My Bills.


Just checked and yes its showing on my account now, not a bad outcome really to say I have had Tivo since April. I wouldn't ever want to go back to a normal box now either


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

To be honest, if you've had it that long, I think trying for a refund now is taking the p!ss somwhat


----------



## Halifax81 (Apr 22, 2011)

cwaring said:


> To be honest, if you've had it that long, I think trying for a refund now is taking the p!ss somwhat


Well that's your opinion, luckily for me Virgin have sided with me after all they did say I could have a Tivo for cheaper than what joe public would get when its was released to the masses then low and behold a price cut when the general release came.

I have simply got back what I'm entitled to, I must also add that at no point did I ask for my money back, I presented the facts in an email, it was Virgin who decided to credit my account


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

> ...after all they did say I could have a Tivo for cheaper than what joe public would get when its was released to the masses ...


Which you did.



> ..then low and behold a price cut when the general release came.


Actually, the "general release" was back in April; or possibly May. I'm not 100% certain which.



> I have simply got back what I'm entitled to...


I disagree. You've actually got *more*. Which is a little un-fair on all the others who were offered the same deal; no?


----------



## Halifax81 (Apr 22, 2011)

You can break it down as much as you want, but the end of the day its a win for the consumer, they could have said no but they didn't, I'm on an 18 month contact so they wouldn't have lost anything saying no.

That's my final words on the subject as I see plenty other people getting the same credit as me


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

Halifax81 said:


> Well that's your opinion, luckily for me Virgin have sided with me after all they did say I could have a Tivo for cheaper than what joe public would get when its was released to the masses then low and behold a price cut when the general release came.
> 
> I have simply got back what I'm entitled to, I must also add that at no point did I ask for my money back, I presented the facts in an email, it was Virgin who decided to credit my account


Well done to you. You don't need to justify yourself though. At least you paid for yours in the first place unlike those who like accusing people of taking the piss, regardless of how "rolly eyed" they think they are being.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

He *is* taking the p!ss. As is everyone else angling for a similar refund.

The fact that I (and many others, actually) did not pay for mine does not change my attititude. I would certainly not be looking for any sort of a refund. I would not even have considered contacting VM about it.


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

geekspeak said:


> Well done to you. You don't need to justify yourself though. At least you paid for yours in the first place unlike those who like accusing people of taking the piss, regardless of how "rolly eyed" they think they are being.


:up:


----------



## Queb (Mar 22, 2002)

alextegg said:


> :up:





geekspeak said:


> Well done to you. You don't need to justify yourself though. At least you paid for yours in the first place unlike those who like accusing people of taking the piss, regardless of how "rolly eyed" they think they are being.


:up:


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

They'll be free by the end of the year.


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

Quite likely but personally wouldn't wait that long to save 150 quid.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

cwaring said:


> He *is* taking the p!ss. As is everyone else angling for a similar refund.
> 
> The fact that I (and many others, actually) did not pay for mine does not change my attititude. I would certainly not be looking for any sort of a refund. I would not even have considered contacting VM about it.


Yes you would if you had actually paid


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/TiVo/Pricing-refund-for-early-1TB-buyers/m-p/586991#M8881



> Pricing refund for early 1TB buyers
> [ New ]
> Options
> 
> ...


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

anybody think that we'll (us S1 phone call buyers) will see this refund? i doubt i would have bothered jumping up and down demanding but hey, it's money i don't currently have and i'm a jock


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

It does say "all" customers, so I'm guessing so.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

RichardJH said:


> Yes you would if you had actually paid


Please don't try and tell me what I would do.


----------



## Halifax81 (Apr 22, 2011)

Well done Virgin for seeing sense and ensuring everyone that bought Tivo at the higher price get a credit automatically. Looks like enough people complained to make a difference for all


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

RichardJH said:


> http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/TiVo/Pricing-refund-for-early-1TB-buyers/m-p/586991#M8881


Wow,
To be honest I did not expect this at all once it had been confirmed that it had been sold at the £199 price.

Now I'm looking forward to receiving my £50 refund.

Good news for a change.


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

Looks like its good news from VM .... wasn't actually expecting that. In fact I was going to comment that, IIRC, when S1 came out its was £399 but pretty soon (similar timescale to VM's price cut) they brought out a £100 cash back scheme ... and from there the price dropped to £199. So, us "longterm loyal TiVo supporters" should used to what happens!


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

Well, that is good news. 

Like everyone said, they didn't HAVE to do it, but it's good customer loyalty to have done so.

And Carl, if I'd got mine for free, I think I'd butt out of telling people who paid 150 quid to stop complaining. 

I wish to hell you would just STFU for once. You make this forum insufferable - I can barely be bothered to come here anymore, as every thread is filled with your know-it-all sh1te.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Please don't try and tell me what I would do.


OK but bear that comment in mind when you preach your views on this forum


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

warrenrb said:


> And Carl, if I'd got mine for free, I think I'd butt out of telling people who paid 150 quid to stop complaining.
> 
> I wish to hell you would just STFU for once. You make this forum insufferable - I can barely be bothered to come here anymore, as every thread is filled with your know-it-all sh1te.





RichardJH said:


> OK but bear that comment in mind when you preach your views on this forum


Sometimes it's good to know you're not alone


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

RichardJH said:


> OK but bear that comment in mind when you preach your views on this forum


Okay. I'll never have to bear it in mind then seeing as I have never, actually "preached" anything anywhere 

At least I don't drag threads OT with personal comments about other users.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Okay. I'll never have to bear it in mind then seeing as I have never, actually "preached" anything anywhere
> 
> At least I don't drag threads OT with personal comments about other users.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8552703#post8552703



> Oh come on, Stuart. I assumed you actually had some common sense/morals/decency. Call it what you want.


Oh No


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

cwaring said:


> At least I don't drag threads OT with personal comments about other users.


Oh, Carl, now really!

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8376882#post8376882

"And if a couple of posts overly worry you, then I think you might have a problem"


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Seems that even though Carl didn't think VM should give £50 back, VM disagreed with him. Fair play to them, it's gestures like that that make loyal customers.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Okay. I'll never have to bear it in mind then seeing as I have never, actually "preached" anything anywhere
> 
> At least I don't drag threads OT with personal comments about other users.


FFS Carl, why can't you take the hint? You'd lose to Pete77 in a popularity contest! Have you hit the male menopause or something?


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

Not wishing to pour petrol on the flames (much) but I see the requirement for an XL TV package has been removed for the 1TB box.

http://shop.virginmedia.com/build-your-bundle


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

TCM2007 said:


> FFS Carl, why can't you take the hint? You'd lose to Pete77 in a popularity contest! Have you hit the male menopause or something?


ROFLMAO


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

ericd121 said:


> Not wishing to pour petrol on the flames (much) but I see the requirement for an XL TV package has been removed for the 1TB box.
> 
> http://shop.virginmedia.com/build-your-bundle


That is a bit annoying. I had to upsize to get the TiVo. It only cost me 6 quid a month more overall so I'm happy but would rather not have moved to TV XL and saved something monthly.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

TCM2007 said:


> FFS Carl, why can't you take the hint? You'd lose to Pete77 in a popularity contest!


Oh no! I'm devastated 



RichardJH said:


> Oh No





Pine Cladding said:


> Oh, Carl, now really!


Fair enough. Let me re-phrase. I don't *always* makes personal comments and _*constantly*_ berate people (and usually the same person) for expressing their own opinion.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Oh no! I'm devastated


The old Carl would have been concerned that he was upsetting people. Since your personality change you are completely oblivious to it, completely sure that you are in the right, and everyone else has just misunderstood you.

It's a shame.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

TCM2007 said:


> The old Carl would have been concerned that he was upsetting people.


Actually, I *would* be concerned if it were the old regulars I was upsetting. However, it only seems to be a handful of non-regulars who are only posting to have a go at me. So why should I care?


----------



## KeithW (Sep 18, 2001)

warrenrb said:


> Well, that is good news.
> 
> You make this forum insufferable - I can barely be bothered to come here anymore, as every thread is filled with your know-it-all sh1te.


I last logged into this forum in 2008, Carl was the reason I stopped, as he had to say something about everything, and it drove me crazy.
Perhaps it will be another 3 Years before I come back.
Carl please take a holiday


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

This is an open forum. Therefore anyone can say as little or as much as they like about anything.

It was certainly a nicer place to be before this new VM Tivo was launched. Then came the idiots and mis-information, etc. (Hokkers999 anyone?).

So no, certainly back in 2008 we were all a nice, friendly bunch and I refuse to take sole blame (if any, to be honest) for any problems since. And we certainly didn't 'gang up' on any one poster; which is really kinda childish when you think about it.

This thread was chugging along fine until geekspeak decided to get personal with a post aimed solely at me. How, exactly, was that *my* fault?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

cwaring said:


> This thread was chugging along fine until geekspeak decided to get personal with a post aimed solely at me. How, exactly, was that *my* fault?


It was your fault by accusing people of taking the piss.

BTW Geekspeak did not quote you or even use your name so is paranoia now setting in alongside the male menopause that TCM mentioned


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

Not again(!)


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Actually, I *would* be concerned if it were the old regulars I was upsetting


Well I certainly consider myself to be in the bracket of old and regular and I would assume Stuart does too. I have had a TiVo for 9 years and been using this forum for all of that period.

Admittedly I don't have 8,500+ postings, but the reasons for that are more than evident.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Karnak said:


> Not again(!)


Yes unfortunately just like maths it is those common denominators that are difficult to understand


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

This is a tough one. 

I do think we're ganging up on you, Carl.

However, as I have pointed out previously, and Stuart has above, your posting style has changed.

Before the arrival of VMTivo, your posts were either helpful (or trying to be); 
or amusing (or trying to be): 
above all, they were kind and considerate.

Of late, the tone of your posts has been 'off': in trying to fight your corner, you spent too many posts making the same point, and you have given the impression of not letting go of an argument and of pursuing a point to the point of everyone else's exasperation.

We can see you have changed, Carl; you can't.

It pains me to write this as I actually liked the old Carl.

Stuart assertion that you would lose a popularity contest with another 'celebrated' forum poster is apposite: I would advise you both to 
Post Less, Pause More.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

RichardJH said:


> It was your fault by accusing people of taking the piss.


And that was my opinon. The price of technology *ALWAYS* falls. If you "buy" early, you risk that chance. To then complain about it is, IMO, pointless.

Yes, in a later post the member concerned confirmed that he was given the refund without asking but I did not know that at the time.

Also, VM have taken the (also IMO wrong) decision to refund a lot of users the £50 difference. And that's that.



> BTW Geekspeak did not quote you or even use your name so is paranoia now setting in alongside the male menopause that TCM mentioned


Right. Yes. Of course he didn't mean me. Anyone else on here get given one that we know of? 



alextegg said:


> Admittedly I don't have 8,500+ postings, but the reasons for that are more than evident.


Well yes. I daresay you don't have as much "spare" time as I do for whatever reasons. Nice to see you get another dig in though


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

ericd121 said:


> This is a tough one.


Not that tough, really  I give as good as I get. If people are nice and friendly to me, I recipricate. If they're not, when why should I be?



> I do think we'er ganging up on you, Carl.


No. Only a couple of people; and you're not one of them 



> Of late, the tone of your posts has been 'off': in trying to fight your corner, you spent too many posts making the same point, and you have given the impression of not letting go of an argument and of pursuing a point to the point of everyone else's exasperation.
> 
> We can see you have changed, Carl; you can't. It pains me to write this as I actually liked the old Carl.


I'll see what I can do about that; but no promises. If people continue to post something I believe is incorrect I will still call them on it.

I don't think there was anything wrong with my original opinion that people who know they're are early adopters cannot then complain when the price comes down at a later date.

Though I do (and always have) agreed that VM did bring the price down too quickly this time.

ETA:
With hindsight, I think "taking the p!ss" was too strong, and not the right phrase to use and I apologise for doing so.


----------



## Paul Webster (Nov 16, 2003)

Just had an email from Virgin saying I will get 50GBP credit because of the price drop.
I didn't contact them to ask for it - so I presume that all early adopters will get it.

UPDATE:
Just skipped back through the unrelated discussions above to see that someone has already mentioned this - sorry.


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

I shall look out for the mail. Was wondering when to expect it.

Any chance of posting the text? I imagine there are some on the VM forum who will take huge offence if the mail says anything about it being a caring, customer focused move.

It's quite militant over there!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Sounds like a good thing I don't go on there then


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Paul Webster said:


> Just had an email from Virgin saying I will get 50GBP credit because of the price drop.
> I didn't contact them to ask for it - so I presume that all early adopters will get it.
> 
> UPDATE:
> Just skipped back through the unrelated discussions above to see that someone has already mentioned this - sorry.


Wondering how long to wait for my e-mail, as of yet I've not had a e-mail about the refund but suppose they may have a few accounts to work through.


----------



## Paul Webster (Nov 16, 2003)

Karnak said:


> I shall look out for the mail. Was wondering when to expect it.
> 
> Any chance of posting the text?


Text of mine similar to that already posted on page 2 of this thread


> Hello
> 
> Thanks for being one of the first to get Virgin Media TV powered by TiVo. We hope you're enjoying next generation TV as much as we are.
> 
> ...


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

Paul Webster said:


> Text of mine similar to that already posted on page 2 of this thread


Ah, I'd missed that entirely.


----------

